# The FREE Signature Service! 40 backgrounds too choose from ONLINE AND UPDATED OP!!!



## Crashing Waves (Feb 28, 2014)

*I want a signature!*
Just post below!

*I want these villagers:*

I have *EVERY* single villager sprite from  this site uploaded onto my laptop, so unlimited villagers and ANY villagers you would like!

I also have all the other sprites from  this site (again) so any symbol or vehicles etc that you want!

*What are your rules?*

1. I do 5 requests at once and once completed, they'll be posted with links and I will move onto the next request on the list.
2. I do this for FREE, but you can tip TBT bells if you want!
3. Please comment questions and I will answer them and add them in HERE!

Please rate this thread! (*****!)



Spoiler:  My Backgrounds!



1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



7
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



10
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



15
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



16
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



17
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



18
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



19
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



21
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



22
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



23
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



24
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



25
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



26
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



27
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



28
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



29
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



30
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



31
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



32
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



33
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



34
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



35
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



36
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



37
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



38
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



39
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



40
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



41
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



42
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






My 5 requests I'm working on
1. BlueSkittleWolf
2.
3. 
4.
5.

Waiting list
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.



Spoiler: Completed art work:


















Spoiler:  My examples of my work!



1 My Signature!







Just say which number, which villagers,what you want the font too look like, any writing you want etc, if you want your mayors pic post your request and say " Mayor's pic PM'd " and you can guess, that means you need to send me a pic of your mayor that you want inclueded!






 ALL SIGS'LL NEED TOO BE PUT IN A SPOILER (



Spoiler: insert title









 then end it off with a [/spoiler.]- TAKE OUT '.' Also if you skip this warning, I am not responsible for removels of signatures as I did try to warn you, it's your fault if you don't read it!

I am working on examples, keep an eye out for them!


----------



## Crashing Waves (Feb 28, 2014)

I updated the backgrounds!


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 1, 2014)

Bump


----------



## CR33P (Mar 1, 2014)

thank you for doing this!

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, villagers are:
flora
stitches
scoot
del
daisy
timbra
phoebe
colton
pietro

town name: Polaris


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 1, 2014)

Which background number?


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 1, 2014)

This is so awesome! 
May I have one with number 32 please? 

My villagers are:
Tabby
Freya
Pashmina
Gala
Sterling
Savannah
Pinky
Quillson

My town name is Jabba and my mayor is Panda.
Also, could you include my dream address? It's 4900-2863-2533

Thank you so much for doing this!


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 1, 2014)

Yup! I have too do it tomozzy though as I can't do it on tablet! So I'll take in 3more requests then I'll do them all in less than 10 hours as I need to sleep, 11:45pm!!! So I'll do all of them tomozzzy, keep requesting and thanks for requesting on this very quiet thread! P.S. I did my sig!! Check it out and say if you want extra text!!


----------



## CR33P (Mar 1, 2014)

Crashing Waves said:


> Which background number?



sorry, completely forgot
31


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 2, 2014)

It appears that my ipiccy cancels the animations...


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2014)

I would like a signature! For my cycle town! Background 15 please <3

Villagers;
Ankha
Lolly
Skye
Lobo
Flurry
Fang
Mac
Hamphery
Olivia
Tia


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 2, 2014)

Will you please make me a signature???

I would like background no. 27 (fireflies at night). Can you make it the same cursive font as the word "Kalos" in the first sample? Also, can the font be white?
Here is what it should say:

Town: Rosemist

Mayor: Kaylin 

My dreamies are: Merengue, Diana, Lopez, Tiffany, Ankha, Tangy, and Flurry (Names not needed; just sprites)

My keepers are: Margie and Cookie (Again, just sprites).

FC: 0232-9176-4681
DC: 5600-3695-4526

Thank you!


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 2, 2014)

Creepysheepy- here is your sig!






 Remember to put it in a spoiler!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Jessabelle, here's yours  :





- - - Post Merge - - -



Sej said:


> I would like a signature! For my cycle town! Background 15 please <3
> 
> Villagers;
> Ankha
> ...


Do you want it too say 'My Cycle Town'?


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Mar 2, 2014)

My villagers are:
1- Kyle
2- Cranston
3- Roodey
4- Merengue
5- Moe
6- Bones
7- Zell
8- Timbra
9- Julian
10- Portia

Town name: Dinosaur
Mayor Name: Wolf
Background 28, please!


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 2, 2014)

BlueSkittleWolf said:


> My villagers are:
> 1- Kyle
> 2- Cranston
> 3- Roodey
> ...


Great! I'll add you too the list!


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2014)

Crashing Waves said:


> Creepysheepy- here is your sig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes please


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok! Also do you want it too say 'Team  LOVE Cycling'?


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes please!


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 2, 2014)

Yay! Just adding Team LOVE Cycling then I'm done!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here ya go Sej  :


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 2, 2014)

@Rosemist said:


> Will you please make me a signature???
> 
> I would like background no. 27 (fireflies at night). Can you make it the same cursive font as the word "Kalos" in the first sample? Also, can the font be white?
> Here is what it should say:
> ...


Yup! Just doing it! I am also going to start doing online TPC's for your sigs so I'll just put up the templates and then get back to Rosemist's order!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know why but none of the animations are working


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2014)

Put it in my signature!


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 2, 2014)

Sej said:


> Put it in my signature!



... What does it mean??


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2014)

The wonderful fanstastical signature!(that you just made)


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 2, 2014)

Ohhhhhhhh!


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 2, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 2, 2014)

@Rosemist said:


> Bump



Just getting the URL!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here it is  :


----------



## @Rosemist (Mar 2, 2014)

Crashing Waves said:


> Just getting the URL!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Here it is  :



Thank you!


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 2, 2014)

Remember to put it in a spoiler! Having a bit of a break now!!


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 2, 2014)

Crashing Waves said:


> Creepysheepy- here is your sig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you sooo much! I love it!


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 5, 2014)

Hihihihihi, I'd like to order a sig....but are these going to be animated? Or just normal pictures?? Omgomgomg, plz answer.

Thank you.


----------



## killJoy- (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd love one! Can I get background #26?

Mayor Kimmy of Diamond
Villagers:
Julian
Bunnie
Marshal
Fauna
Lucky
Ankha
Fang
Whitney
Roald
Phoebe
FC: {3969-5397-8945}
DA: {5500-3334-6123}

Thank you SO MUCH for this!! Can't wait to see it ♥︎♥︎


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 7, 2014)

killJoy- said:


> I'd love one! Can I get background #26?
> 
> Mayor Kimmy of Diamond
> Villagers:
> ...



I'll do it tomorrow as I have school in a few mins!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Hihihihihi, I'd like to order a sig....but are these going to be animated? Or just normal pictures?? Omgomgomg, plz answer.
> 
> Thank you.



The animations don't seem to work after...


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, can I have these guys:
Town name: Megtown
Mayor: Megan123 (or Alison)
Villagers: *Kiki* Egbert *Whitney* Sparro *Merry* Phoebe Sally Gruff  (bold are obtained dreamies)
Dreamies: *Merry Kiki Whitney* Julian Pietro Cheri Ankha Diana Alice Coco
For Adoption: Gruff Sparro Sally
Dream Address: 7900-2923-9162
Friend Code (FC): 3995-7840-9315
Background 27 please
OMG Thank you so so so much! Most signatures cost 500k bells and i was completely STUNNED (i`m pretty poor)


----------



## Crashing Waves (Mar 7, 2014)

Sure!


----------



## kasane (Mar 7, 2014)

Just to let you know, some of your backgrounds are over the 250 pixel height limit (sorry >.>)


----------



## gnoixaim (Mar 7, 2014)

Crashing Waves said:


> The animations don't seem to work after...



Oh okay, thanks - but no thanks! I want mine to be super shiny and glittery and BLING BLING. 

<3


----------



## WhitneyLover (Aug 15, 2014)

Omg yes! I really need a signature!
Okay I want my town name Tropican and the mayor name Kristina
Also my dream address on it: 4600-4225-0743
My villagers:
Kid Cat*
Rosie*
Cookie
Phoebe*
Chief*
Mitzi*
Lily 
Kitty*
Julian*
Wolfgang*
One with * means that they are Dreamies obtained. Can you put a purple rose next to my Dreamies obtained please? If not purple than a blue rose. Thank you.
Also my current Dreamies non obtained on there:
Whitney
Punchy

Size 30 please! Also backround 31! Thank you so much!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Aug 15, 2014)

WhitneyLover said:


> Omg yes! I really need a signature!
> Okay I want my town name Tropican and the mayor name Kristina
> Also my dream address on it: 4600-4225-0743
> My villagers:
> ...


I think they don't make anymore. Just look at the date posted


----------

